# fonctionnement iCloud  drive



## Mirou (3 Mars 2019)

bonjour,
Vous avez, dans le numéro  153  de VOUS ET VOTRE MAC  des articles très complets sur  ICLOUD ET ICLOUD DRIVE.
 Cependant iCloud drive ,en pratique marche très mal. Je l’utilise depuis plusieurs années et je constate que je n’ai pas accès aux mêmes fichiers (certains ne sont pas transférés)depuis mon IPAD,mon IPHONE ,MON MACBOOKAIR et MON MACBOOKPRO. et lorsque je travaille sur un document ,il ne se met pas toujours à jour sur iCloud.
Donc je ne suis sÜr que des sauvegardes TIME ou clé USB.
JE pense qu’il serait utile de dire que ICLOUD n’est pas fiable.
merci


----------



## iBaby (4 Mars 2019)

Bonjour , utilisez-vous bien l’app Fichiers sur iOS ? Quels types de fichiers ne sont pas transférés, et en provenance de quelles machines ?


----------



## Mirou (4 Mars 2019)

[


iBaby a dit:


> Bonjour , utilisez-vous bien l’app Fichiers sur iOS ? Quels types de fichiers ne sont pas transférés, et en provenance de quelles machines ?



merci de votre réponse .J'utilise FIChIER sur mon iPhone et mon IPAD et c'est vrai que la synchronisation se fait assez bien avec FICHIER, mais pas sur iCloud drive.En outre Mon MACPRO ne reprend pas mes DOCUMENTS bien que j'ai activé le partage sauf.....je retrouve sur Mac Pro les documents de MacBook Air dans la seule rubrique " RECENTS" curieux pour moi.d'ailleurs comment puis je transférer les fichiers de récents? En outre le dossiers ne comporte pas les sous dossiers qui sont ce qui pour moi est important  puisque j'ai créé de nombreux sous dossiers.Tout cela ne m'est pas clair.


----------



## Chris K (6 Mars 2019)

Bonjour,

À ce jour je n’ai pas constaté de dysfonctionnements sur iCloud Drive. J’ai 40 Go de données synchronisées et tout fonctionne parfaitement.

Tu indiques :


Mirou a dit:


> c'est vrai que la synchronisation se fait assez bien avec FICHIER, mais pas sur iCloud drive.



Cette phrase n’a pas tellement de sens : l’application Fichiers offre une entrée sur iCloud Drive. Donc si tu dis que « la synchronisation se fait » c’est que c’est bien sur iCloud Drive. Sauf si tu parles d’autres services de synchro comme Dropbox par exemple mais c’est pas clair.


----------



## Mirou (7 Mars 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> À ce jour je n’ai pas constaté de dysfonctionnements sur iCloud Drive. J’ai 40 Go de données synchronisées et tout fonctionne parfaitement.
> 
> ...


sans doute ce n'est pas clair pour toi.Pour moi je n'ai pas d'explications le fait que la synchronisation se passe bien avec l'application nouvelle FICHIER alors que si je clique sur la ligne iCloud drive ,la synchronisation se passe mal. Merci


----------



## Chris K (7 Mars 2019)

Bonjour,



Mirou a dit:


> sans doute ce n'est pas clair pour toi.Pour moi je n'ai pas d'explications le fait que* la synchronisation se passe bien *avec l'application nouvelle FICHIER alors que si je clique sur la ligne iCloud drive ,*la synchronisation se passe mal.* Merci



C’est un problème purement quantique. On va donc faire une observation histoire de réduire le champ des possibles (et buter un chat au passage).

Pour ce qui concerne MacOS :

On présuppose que sur chacun de tes MacBook tu as utilises le même compte iCloud que sur tes appareils iOS.
Que tu as également l’option cochée « iCloud Drive » dans les préférences système « iCloud » (et accessoirement aller voir dans les « _options_... » si  « Dossiers Bureau et Documents » est coché).
Le dossier principal intitulé « iCloud Drive »  est accessible via le Finder de MacOS.
Du côté iOS :

En utilisant le même compte iCloud que sur tes ordis, s’assurer que l’option iCloud Drive est bien cochée dans les Réglages iCloud.
Et faire un test :

Sur iOS : Avec l’application Fichiers, se positionner dans iCloud Drive et y créer un simple dossier intitulé par exemple « Schrodinger »
Résultat attendu :

Le dossier Schrodinger devrait être présent dans le sous-dossier iCloud Drive du Finder de MacOS. 

Enfin, si supprimes ou renommes ce dossier depuis MacOS tu devrais en voir le résultat sur iOS dans l’application Fichiers.

Est-ce bien ce que tu constates ?


----------



## Mirou (7 Mars 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Chris K a dit:
> ...


----------



## Chris K (7 Mars 2019)

> et ça ne marche pas si j'utilise sur iPhone DRIVE .je ne vois donc pas la différence entre iCloud drive et Drive.



Je n’ai absolument aucune idée de quoi il s’agit de ce que tu nommes « iPhone Drive » ou « Drive ».
Une capture écran qui illustre ton propos ne serait pas inutile ce stade pour comprendre de quoi tu parles.



> Je signale aussi que je voudrai les mêmes documents sur mes deux MACS. Or je travaille sur le MacBook Air et le macbook pro reprend mes dossiers sans leur contenu.AINSI mon dossier MES documents contient une vingtaine de de sous dossiers qui n'apparaissent pas dans le macbook pro.
> merci encore,



Avec la méthode précédente tu as pu constater qu’un dossier créé dans iCloud Drive est bien synchronisé entre tes différentes machines. Si tu créé un sous-dossier dans ce même dossier il sera aussi synchronisé. Ça sera pareil pour un document : copie un document dans le dossier qui a été créé, ce document se retrouvera dans le dossier idoine sur tous tes appareils.

Tout ce qui est dans iCloud Drive est synchronisé.
Tu parles du dossier «_ Mes Documents_ ». Par défaut, MacOS n’utilise pas un tel nom ; c’est « _*Documents*_ » (sans le « Mes » devant). Initialement ce dossier se situe à la racine de ton compte utilisateur Mac (i.e. au même niveau hiérarchique que par exemple les dossiers _Images_ ou _Musique_). Si tu veux que ce dossier _Documents_ soit synchronisé dans iCloud Drive il faut vérifier que *l’option* «_ Dossiers Bureau et Documents_ » soit coché dans les _Préférences_ _système_ —> _iCloud_ —> _iCloud_ _Drive _et cela sur chacun de tes Macs. Dans ce cas, le dossier Documents est déplacé à la racine d’iCloud Drive et son contenu est alors synchronisé avec tes autres appareils.

Sous réserve que l’on parle bien de la même chose...


----------



## Mirou (8 Mars 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Je n’ai absolument aucune idée de quoi il s’agit de ce que tu nommes « iPhone Drive » ou « Drive ».
> Une capture écran qui illustre ton propos ne serait pas inutile ce stade pour comprendre de quoi tu parles.
> 
> 
> ...


merci encore; je joins copie d'écran de mac où on voit que Document ne comporte pas les sous dossiers; il est vrai que j'ai créé un dossier "mes documents" et il faudrait peut-être que je le créée autrement.
Sur mon iPhone ,lorsque je vais dans FICHIERS, on me propose dans EMPLACEMENTS: DRIVE avec un triangle  vert,jaune,bleu ,ensuite ICLOUD DRIVE, HUBIC etc....mais j'ai compris qu'il faut utiliser  iCloud drive .à quoi sert DRIVE?


----------



## Mirou (8 Mars 2019)

Mirou a dit:


> merci encore; je joins copie d'écran de mac où on voit que Document ne comporte pas les sous dossiers; il est vrai que j'ai créé un dossier "mes documents" et il faudrait peut-être que je le créée autrement.
> Sur mon iPhone ,lorsque je vais dans FICHIERS, on me propose dans EMPLACEMENTS: DRIVE avec un triangle  vert,jaune,bleu ,ensuite ICLOUD DRIVE, HUBIC etc....mais j'ai compris qu'il faut utiliser  iCloud drive .à quoi sert DRIVE?


.
je ne peux transférer mes copies d'écran trop volumineuses.


----------



## iBaby (8 Mars 2019)

Mirou a dit:


> Sur mon iPhone ,lorsque je vais dans FICHIERS, on me propose dans EMPLACEMENTS: DRIVE avec un triangle  vert,jaune,bleu ,ensuite ICLOUD DRIVE, HUBIC etc....mais j'ai compris qu'il faut utiliser  iCloud drive .à quoi sert DRIVE?



C’est très probablement Google Drive.


----------



## Mirou (8 Mars 2019)

Mirou a dit:


> .
> je ne peux transférer mes copies d'écran trop volumineuses.





iBaby a dit:


> C’est très probablement Google Drive.


----------



## Mirou (8 Mars 2019)

Mirou a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 131241


je transmets copie de mon MacBook Air et non du macbook pro qui ne contient pas les sous dossiers.


----------



## iBaby (8 Mars 2019)

Les dossiers en question sont-ils dans MES DOCUMENTS en haut dans les Favoris de la barre de gauche, ou dans le dossier système Documents de iCloud dans cette même barre ? Vu que ce sont deux dossiers différents et que la synchronisation ne peut se faire que dans iCloud, il faudrait transférer MES DOCUMENTS dans Documents, et reprendre les synchronisations dans ce dossier Documents. Autrement MES DOCUMENTS sera inutile pour les synchronisations.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (8 Mars 2019)

Fichiers sous iOS est une sorte de Finder dans le nuage en général. Tu peux donc avoir accès à OneDrive de Windows, pCloud, Dropbox, Documents...etc. 
Tous ces emplacements dans le nuage ou Cloud en général, soit le stockage ou la synchronisation en ligne de tous les acteurs, est modifiable en cliquant sur > Modifier en haut dans le bandeau de gauche.
Comme spécifié par @ Chris K et iBaby, j’ai l’impression que tu confonds les divers cloud accessibles par Fichiers et à l’intérieur du cloud d’Apple (iCloud Drive et son environnement de synchronisation iCloud), les documents à synchronisation systématique.
iCloud Drive propose de synchroniser Bureau et Documents et à ce titre fait son job sur ces dossiers qui sont déjà pré nommés et qui existe à la racine de ta maison sur ta session. Il ne faut donc pas les modifier. Sur ta capture d’écran tu as le MacBook Air de Rouzic qui est la synchronisation de ton dossier Documents de ce Mac et celle du bureau. 
Tu peux donc créer dans iCloud Drive d’autres dossiers comme mes Documents mais il faut savoir qu’il n’on aucun rapport avec ceux de la synchronisation de Documents et bureau.
Tu peux par contre les retrouver dans > Fichiers  en sous iCloud Drive ou dans iCloud Drive du Mac .
Tu as à mon avis un problème d’organisation et de confusion qui t’amène à penser que iCloud et iCloud Drive ne sont pas fiables.
Il faut reconnaître que ce n’est pas très simple, le système fonctionnant sur un emplilage d’adaptation.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (8 Mars 2019)

En examinant ta capture je ne vois que MacBook Air de Rouzic en recopie de ton bureau et Documents de cet ordinateur. 
Mais j’ai deux fois la même photos, il y a peut-être une autre synchronisation d’un autre Mac.
Sinon tu a Pages, Keynote, Numbers, Documents par Readdle, Éditeur de script qui sont des fichiers créés par les appli Apple ou autres.
Sur cette photo, le reste est sans doute créé dans iCloud Drive par tes soins. 
Sous réserves de l’analyse de la second photo, je te suggérerais de recopier tous les dossiers que tu as créé sur un DDE ou une clé, d’effacer tes dossiers non issus des Mac ou d’appli identifiées 
Puis de tester le Cloud en travaillant sur tes bureaux de Mac ou dans le dossier > Documents existant à la racine de ta Maison  et de tester le fonctionnement en rajoutant éventuellement des dossiers aux noms parfaitement identifiables ToTo, Bachibousouc...(en évitants document, mes documents...) .
Si tu retrouves tes marques et un bon fonctionnement, il te suffira de remettre tes dossiers en identifiant bien leur nom

Édit: je te suggérerais de refaire une copie d’écran et ne laissant que les dossiers pour plus de lisibilité (éviter de déployer les doc Keynote...). Cela permettra des suggestions de C Kris et iBaby et éventuellement d’autres membres


----------



## Chris K (8 Mars 2019)

Bonjour,

Comme l’a si bien dit iBaby, Drive correspond au service « Google Drive ». Un service similaire à iCloud Drive (mais qui appartient à Google), c’est à dire un service de type Cloud. Hubic c’est la même chose : un service de Cloud.

Tu est libre d’utiliser le service que tu souhaites (certains nécessitent des abonnements, les capacités de stockage sont variables selon les services....). iCloud Drive est le service de Cloud proposé par défaut par Apple et intégré dans MacOS et iOS.

Concernant ta capture écran. Je vois que dans iCloud Drive tu y as déposé pas mal d’_alias_.
Les alias sont reconnaissables par la petite flèche présentes sur l’icone :
Tu as des _alias_ de dossiers (comme montré dans mon image) mais aussi de documents (on voit que tu as pas mal d’alias de fichiers PDF).

*iCloud Drive ne prend pas réellement en compte la fonction même des alias* qui, dans notre cas, est spécifique à MacOS.
L’alias _représente_ un document du Finder stocké ailleurs sur ton disque dur. Si tu mets cet alias dans iCloud Drive tu auras seulement un petit fichier (le fichier qui code l’alias) mais tu n’auras pas accès au document qu’il est censé représenté.

En résumé, si tu veux que la synchro fonctionne correctement, il faut mettre dans iCloud Drive les dossiers et documents « réels ».
Par conséquent, si tu veux que ton dossier « Mes Documents » soit synchronisé il faut directement le _déplacer_ dans iCloud Drive.
À noter quand même que l’iCloud Drive n’a pas une capacité de stockage infini.

En espérant avoir été clair.


----------



## Mirou (9 Mars 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Je n’ai absolument aucune idée de quoi il s’agit de ce que tu nommes « iPhone Drive » ou « Drive ».
> Une capture écran qui illustre ton propos ne serait pas inutile ce stade pour comprendre de quoi tu parles.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mirou (9 Mars 2019)

merci, je comprends mieux; j'ai donc supprimé mon dossier mes documents puis je l'ai réinsérer sur mon mac bookair pour qu'il soit repris sur le pro.Ca marche mais j'ai mis mon dossier dans la rubrique "ICLOUD DRIVE". au dessous de icloud.Si je le mets dans la rubrique Document qui est au dessous de iCloud drive ,rien n'est transmis ni dans un sens ni dans l'autre!


----------



## Chris K (9 Mars 2019)

Mirou a dit:


> merci, je comprends mieux; j'ai donc supprimé mon dossier mes documents puis je l'ai réinsérer sur mon mac bookair pour qu'il soit repris sur le pro.Ca marche mais j'ai mis mon dossier dans la rubrique "ICLOUD DRIVE". au dessous de icloud.Si je le mets dans la rubrique Document qui est au dessous de iCloud drive ,rien n'est transmis ni dans un sens ni dans l'autre!



Sûrement dû à une erreur de manip de ta part. Tu dis « Au dessous », pour moi ça n’a pas le même sens que « à l’intérieur ». Or pour que la synchro iCloud Drive fonctionne il faut bien évidement que les données à synchroniser soit à _l’intérieur_ du dossier iCloud Drive.
Bien configuré (voir les messages plus haut) et bien utilisé, il n’y a pas de raison que ça ne fonctionne pas. C’est même assez ahurissant de stabilité (quand on se rappelle les déboires d’Apple sur les anciennes tentatives de Cloud).


----------



## Mirou (9 Mars 2019)

iBaby a dit:


> Les dossiers en question sont-ils dans MES DOCUMENTS en haut dans les Favoris de la barre de gauche, ou dans le dossier système Documents de iCloud dans cette même barre ? Vu que ce sont deux dossiers différents et que la synchronisation ne peut se faire que dans iCloud, il faudrait transférer MES DOCUMENTS dans Documents, et reprendre les synchronisations dans ce dossier Documents. Autrement MES DOCUMENTS sera inutile pour les synchronisations.


----------



## Mirou (9 Mars 2019)

JE m'explique :il apparait automatiquement dans finder colonne de gauche 3 rubriques :FAVORIS-ICLOUD-EMPLACEMENT.Dans la rubrique ICLOUD il apparait au dessous ICLOUD DRIVE puis BUREAU puis DOCUMENTs.
Si je transfers des dossiers sur la ligne iCloud drive, il y a bien synchro; si je transfers sur la ligne DOCUMENT, aucune synchro.
merci


----------



## Chris K (9 Mars 2019)

Mirou a dit:


> JE m'explique :il apparait automatiquement dans finder colonne de gauche 3 rubriques :FAVORIS-ICLOUD-EMPLACEMENT.Dans la rubrique ICLOUD il apparait au dessous ICLOUD DRIVE puis BUREAU puis DOCUMENTs.
> Si je transfers des dossiers sur la ligne iCloud drive, il y a bien synchro; si je transfers sur la ligne DOCUMENT, aucune synchro.
> merci



Ok. Avec quelle machine vérifies-tu qu’il n’y a aucune synchronisation ?


----------



## Mirou (9 Mars 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Ok. Avec quelle machine vérifies-tu qu’il n’y a aucune synchronisation ?


entre mes deux mac macbookair et macbook pro.


----------



## iBaby (9 Mars 2019)

Mirou a dit:


> JE m'explique :il apparait automatiquement dans finder colonne de gauche 3 rubriques :FAVORIS-ICLOUD-EMPLACEMENT.Dans la rubrique ICLOUD il apparait au dessous ICLOUD DRIVE puis BUREAU puis DOCUMENTs.
> Si je transfers des dossiers sur la ligne iCloud drive, il y a bien synchro; si je transfers sur la ligne DOCUMENT, aucune synchro.
> merci



Pour en être certain, il ne vaut mieux pas le transférer sur la ligne Documents du bandeau, mais dans la fenêtre qui s’ouvre en face après avoir cliqué sur Documents. Ainsi c’est plus clair, car cette fenêtre occupe la majeure partie de l’écran et te permet de fouiller dans tes dossiers. Qui sait si le dossier que tu as synchronisé n’est pas parti au fond d’un autre dossier ? Utilise alors la Recherche pour le retrouver. Cordialement.


----------



## Mirou (9 Mars 2019)

iBaby a dit:


> Pour en être certain, il ne vaut mieux pas le transférer sur la ligne Documents du bandeau, mais dans la fenêtre qui s’ouvre en face après avoir cliqué sur Documents. Ainsi c’est plus clair, car cette fenêtre occupe la majeure partie de l’écran et te permet de fouiller dans tes dossiers. Qui sait si le dossier que tu as synchronisé n’est pas parti au fond d’un autre dossier ? Utilise alors la Recherche pour le retrouver. Cordialement.


----------



## Mirou (9 Mars 2019)

je confirme après avoir utilisé la fenêtre, aucune synchro entre mes deux macs par l'intermédiaire de document ou bureau ;par contre ,synchro par iCloud drive
.Peut être ,puisque la rubrique" iCloud" comprend les sous rubriques "iCloud drive, bureau et document  ",bureau et document ne sont pas iCloud drive? mais un autre iCloud?
EN tout cas iCloud drive fonctionne mais à condition que j'y mette les dossiers que je veux synchroniser.....et recommencer lorsque je mets à jour un dossier; ce n'est donc pas parfait.
merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (9 Mars 2019)

Je pense que tu continues à confondre.
iCloud est une synchronisation, iCloud Drive un espace de stockage pour tout ce qui est de ton initiative mais qui sert également de « Finder » à certaines applications ou dossiers mis en place par Apple (Numbers, Pages...Bureau et Documents...)
Certes Apple a compliqué les choses dans ses évolutions conjointes IOS et MacOS.
En clair, ce que tu mets volontairement dans des dossiers que tu as créé dans iCloud Drive est stocké et non synchronisé.
Ce qui est dans iCloud Drive en Finder d’Apple (le mot n’est pas très juste mais je ne vois pas d’autre équivalent Mac) est synchronisé.
Je t’avais suggéré de faire le ménage dans tes dossiers de manière à ne pas avoir de doublons autour du terme documents, mes documents, Documents, Document....etc.
Je pense que la synchronisation se fait bien mais que tu ne retrouves pas tes petits dans la confusion de ton iCloud Drive.
Il est difficile de t’aider si des appellations Apple se mélange aux tiennes.
Si tu as mis un fichier dans Documents (terme Apple) de ton MacBook Air, il doit se trouver dans Documents MacBook Air ou de Rouzic ou de...selon ta session.
Quand je regarde la photo de ton dossier iCloud Drive je vois déjà une profusion de dossier avec « document ». Comment veux tu t’y retrouver.
Tu n’as qu’à créer un fichier ToTo ou autre pourvu que le nom soit très identifiable et UNIQUE , le déposer dans Documents de la section iCloud Drive de ta barre latérale et faire une recherche après avoir ouvert iCloud Drive sur iCloud.com


----------



## Mirou (9 Mars 2019)

oyapoque a dit:


> Je pense que tu continues à confondre.
> iCloud est une synchronisation, iCloud Drive un espace de stockage pour tout ce qui est de ton initiative mais qui sert également de « Finder » à certaines applications ou dossiers mis en place par Apple (Numbers, Pages...Bureau et Documents...)
> Certes Apple a compliqué les choses dans ses évolutions conjointes IOS et MacOS.
> En clair, ce que tu mets volontairement dans des dossiers que tu as créé dans iCloud Drive est stocké et non synchronisé.
> ...


----------



## Mirou (9 Mars 2019)

merci de m'éclairer.mais si je comprends bien ,moi, je me retrouve bien dans mes documents!!!!!! et pas iCloud drive!
En tout cas merci de votre peine à m'aider.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (9 Mars 2019)

Si tu es effectivement confiant dans ton classement et sûr de t’y retrouver. Il n’y a pas de problème.
iCloud et les synchronisations fonctionnent parfaitement bien chez moi et a priori chez les autres membres qui t’ont répondu. Statistiquement, il ne devrait pas responsable de ce que tu constates.
Mais libre à toi de le penser coupable.


----------



## Chris K (9 Mars 2019)

Mirou a dit:


> merci de m'éclairer.mais si je comprends bien ,moi, je me retrouve bien dans mes documents!!!!!! et pas iCloud drive!
> En tout cas merci de votre peine à m'aider.



As-tu au moins vérifié que *sur tes DEUX Macs* tu as bien cela dans les_ Préférences Système_ -> _ICloud_ :


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (9 Mars 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> As-tu au moins vérifié que *sur tes DEUX Macs* tu as bien cela dans les_ Préférences Système_ -> _ICloud_ :
> Voir la pièce jointe 131287



Je pense que c’est coché étant donné que Documents apparaît dans la barre latérale dans la rubrique ICloud. 
Après c’est une question de rigueur et d’acceptation de la méthode.


----------



## Chris K (9 Mars 2019)

oyapoque a dit:


> Je pense que c’est coché étant donné que Documents apparaît dans la barre latérale dans la rubrique ICloud.
> Après c’est une question de rigueur et d’acceptation de la méthode.



Oui il y a de cela en effet, mais dans le doute... car j’ai pas vu qu’il parlait de la barre latérale sur ses _deux_ ordis.


----------



## Mirou (10 Mars 2019)

Mirou a dit:


> merci, je comprends mieux; j'ai donc supprimé mon dossier mes documents puis je l'ai réinsérer sur mon mac bookair pour qu'il soit repris sur le pro.Ca marche mais j'ai mis mon dossier dans la rubrique "ICLOUD DRIVE". au dessous de icloud.Si je le mets dans la rubrique Document qui est au dessous de iCloud drive ,rien n'est transmis ni dans un sens ni dans l'autre!


----------



## Mirou (10 Mars 2019)

bonjour,
je remercie tous ceux qui ont pris la peine de me répondre.Je croyais que iCloud drive reprendrait bêtement tous mes dossiers quelque soit leur modalité de création ou leur ordre, mais je vois qu'il y a tout de même des contraintes.Je vais donc revoir tous mes dossiers comme conseillé, à part, puis les réintroduire sur mon Mac.
je remercie encore la patience des conseillers et à un autre problème....


----------



## iBaby (10 Mars 2019)

Mirou a dit:


> bonjour,
> je remercie tous ceux qui ont pris la peine de me répondre.Je croyais que iCloud drive reprendrait bêtement tous mes dossiers quelque soit leur modalité de création ou leur ordre, mais je vois qu'il y a tout de même des contraintes.Je vais donc revoir tous mes dossiers comme conseillé, à part, puis les réintroduire sur mon Mac.
> je remercie encore la patience des conseillers et à un autre problème....



As-tu seulement essayé de synchroniser un dossier dans la partie d’iCloud intitulée Documents, en le nommant par exemple « testforumMacG » pour le retrouver sur tes machines ensuite, comme cela t’a été suggéré ? Ça permettrait de déterminer si le problème vient d’iCloud ou de ton utilisation.


----------



## Chris K (10 Mars 2019)

Mirou a dit:


> bonjour,
> je remercie tous ceux qui ont pris la peine de me répondre.Je croyais que iCloud drive reprendrait bêtement tous mes dossiers quelque soit leur modalité de création ou leur ordre, mais je vois qu'il y a tout de même des contraintes.Je vais donc revoir tous mes dossiers comme conseillé, à part, puis les réintroduire sur mon Mac.
> je remercie encore la patience des conseillers et à un autre problème....



Bonne initiative. Comme te l’a suggéré @oyapoque, il ne serait pas inutile de fusionner tous tes documents des deux Macs sur une clé USB par exemple, une fois fait et après vérification que ta clé USB contient bien tes documents, supprimer les documents sur ces deux Macs et recopier ta clé USB sur un seul Mac (la synchro devant alors se faire sur l’autre Mac).

Bon courage.


----------



## Mirou (24 Mars 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Bonne initiative. Comme te l’a suggéré @oyapoque, il ne serait pas inutile de fusionner tous tes documents des deux Macs sur une clé USB par exemple, une fois fait et après vérification que ta clé USB contient bien tes documents, supprimer les documents sur ces deux Macs et recopier ta clé USB sur un seul Mac (la synchro devant alors se faire sur l’autre Mac).
> 
> Bon courage.


----------



## Mirou (24 Mars 2019)

Je crois utile de faire part de mon expérience . J'ai tout effacé sur iCloud drive et utiliser une clé USB pour repartir à zéro.
Sur mes MACS apparait, je le précise  3 lignes :iCloud drive puis document, puis bureau
J'ai essayé d'utiliser DOCUMENTS D'ICLOUD;il ne se produit aucune synchro; par contre si j'utilise la ligne iCloud drive ,ça marche. Je précise que j'ai bien vérifié dans les préférences que iCloud puis dossiers bureau et documents sont activés.
J'ai suivi aussi la prise en compte sur le *SITE iCloud* pour voir si mes dossiers sont repris.j'ai vu que tout ce qui est mis dans la ligne *document *n'est pas repris sur le site donc non synchronisation";par contre si j'utilise la ligne iCloud drive ,il y a reprise sur le site et synchro.
J'ai donc *sur le site icloud, lui-même, * fais un transfert de mes dossiers transmis par le truchement de iCloud drive directement sur le dossier *DOCUMENT  du site *qui était donc vide et le transfert s'est fait ainsi ,donc, la synchro.
Donc,il y a des subtilités qui me dépassent....


Chris K a dit:


> Sûrement dû à une erreur de manip de ta part. Tu dis « Au dessous », pour moi ça n’a pas le même sens que « à l’intérieur ». Or pour que la synchro iCloud Drive fonctionne il faut bien évidement que les données à synchroniser soit à _l’intérieur_ du dossier iCloud Drive.
> Bien configuré (voir les messages plus haut) et bien utilisé, il n’y a pas de raison que ça ne fonctionne pas. C’est même assez ahurissant de stabilité (quand on se rappelle les déboires d’Apple sur les anciennes tentatives de Cloud).


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (24 Mars 2019)

Le dossier >Documents est un dossier natif de MacOS, ce dossier se trouve dans ta maison (ta session) via le Finder avec Images, Musiques, Applications...Si tu veux voir la situation de base, case Documents et Bureau non cochée, ouvres une session invité 
Si tu actives la fonction > Documents et Bureau sur iCloud, ce dossier Documents se déplace vers ICloud et tu ne le retrouves plus dans ta maison mais sous l’onglet iCloud du Finder qui comporte alors 3 lignes > iCloud Drive, Documents, Bureau.
Si tu veux mettre un fichier dans Documents, il faut donc que tu le mettes dans le dossier Documents de l’onglet iCloud du Finder. 
Si tu ouvres iCloud Drive depuis le Finder, tu retrouves bien évidemment ce dossier (identique à celui qui s’affiche dans iCloud ce qui est normal. Idem pour le bureau.
Si tu as trois Macs tu as le dossier Documents et un bureau dans iCloud Drive qui regroupe tes trois dossiers ou bureaux. 
Essaye de mettre un fichier depuis le Mac 1 dans Documents....seconde ligne de l’onglet ICLOUD du Finder. Puis va sur le Mac 2 et ...en passant soit par iCloud Drive, soit par Documents..c’est une sorte d’alias.
NB : j’ai corrigé ma première mouture puisque il n’est pas possible de différencier les dossiers ou bureaux . Le bureau ou Documents amalgament les trois entités des Macs ce qui n’est pas très simple pour connaître l’origine mais pratique pour l’utilisation par non de fichiers ou dossiers


----------



## Chris K (24 Mars 2019)

Bonjour,

Ce que je comprends de ton explication : la synchronisation ne se fait que dans un sens à savoir du site web vers tes macs pour ce qui concerne le contenu du dossier Documents (sachant que tout est bien coché comme il faut dans les préférences). Je suppose que c’est pareil pour le dossier Bureau ?
En dehors de ces deux dossiers le synchro fonctionne correctement.

Si c’est bien cela, c’est en effet pas normal.
Je ne vois pas de solutions précises à t’apporter à part suivre les derniers conseils de @oyapoque. Voir même procéder à une désactivation complète de iCloud Drive (sauvegarde préalable on sait jamais), attendre un peu, reboot machine, puis tout remettre en service, une machine après l’autre. Éventuellement passer un coup de bigophone au support Apple.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (24 Mars 2019)

En complément de Chris K, tu as depuis le Finder dans la colonne de gauche, un onglet ICloud
Dans cet onglet tu as trois lignes (dossiers) 
ICloud Drive 
Documents
Bureau
Le dossier Documents est créé par le système et déplacé par le système. Je suppose donc que tu n’as pas modifié quoi que ce soit.
Si ce dossier ne fonctionne pas comme tu as tout sur une clé, il te suffit de décocher Documents et Bureau, redémarrer puis re cocher pour réinitialiser le système


----------



## Mirou (24 Mars 2019)

oyapoque a dit:


> Le dossier >Documents est un dossier natif de MacOS, ce dossier se trouve dans ta maison (ta session) via le Finder avec Images, Musiques, Applications...Si tu veux voir la situation de base, case Documents et Bureau non cochée, ouvres une session invité
> Si tu actives la fonction > Documents et Bureau sur iCloud, ce dossier Documents se déplace vers ICloud et tu ne le retrouves plus dans ta maison mais sous l’onglet iCloud du Finder qui comporte alors 3 lignes > iCloud Drive, Documents, Bureau.
> Si tu veux mettre un fichier dans Documents, il faut donc que tu le mettes dans le dossier Documents de l’onglet iCloud du Finder.
> Si tu ouvres iCloud Drive depuis le Finder, tu retrouves bien évidemment ce dossier (identique à celui qui s’affiche dans iCloud ce qui est normal. Idem pour le bureau.
> ...


----------



## Mirou (24 Mars 2019)

merci,
J'ai fait d'autres essais.
Si je créée un dossier TATI dans *iCloud  *il y a synchro; (il n'est pas repris automatiquement dans "Document" ce qui peut être normal)
si je crée un dossier TATI dans document ,il n'y a pas synchro (il n'y a pas aussi reprise du dossier TATI dans iCloud.)
Si je transfert le dossier TATI créé dans *document *,(par exemple à l'aide ma souris,) sur la ligne *iCloud *,la synchro se fait alors.et TATI est dans *DOCUMENT* et dans* la rubrique document de la ligne ICLOUD.*ce qui parait normal.
il faut donc toujours passr par la ligne ICLOUD.
tout cela que je parte d'un mac ou d'un autre.


----------



## Chris K (24 Mars 2019)

Il y a une chose que tu peux vérifier, c’est le statut de la synchro iCloud dans le Finder.
Le statut est représenté, dans le Finder, par une petite icône représentant un nuage (en mode de présentation par liste, l’icone apparaît dans une nouvelle colonne). Les caractéristiques de ce nuage donnent une indication sur la synchronisation : un nuage avec une barre oblique indique que l’élément en question (un dossier ou un fichier) ne peut pas être synchronisé. Un nuage vide aux contour pleins (i.e. pas dessiné en pointillés) indique que l’élément est à la fois dans iCloud et sur le Mac et qu’ils sont synchronisés. Un nuage contenant une flèche vers le bas indique que l’élément est uniquement dans iCloud (et pas téléchargé sur le mac). Etc.

J’ajoute une capture écran pour illustrer mon propos (et comment faire apparaître le statut iCloud). Une fois que tu es dans ce mode de présentation, tu peux refaire tes tests et voir, grâce à l’icone du nuage, comment évolue le statut iCloud sur ton Mac.


----------



## Mirou (24 Mars 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Il y a une chose que tu peux vérifier, c’est le statut de la synchro iCloud dans le Finder.
> Le statut est représenté, dans le Finder, par une petite icône représentant un nuage (en mode de présentation par liste, l’icone apparaît dans une nouvelle colonne). Les caractéristiques de ce nuage donnent une indication sur la synchronisation : un nuage avec une barre oblique indique que l’élément en question (un dossier ou un fichier) ne peut pas être synchronisé. Un nuage vide aux contour pleins (i.e. pas dessiné en pointillés) indique que l’élément est à la fois dans iCloud et sur le Mac et qu’ils sont synchronisés. Un nuage contenant une flèche vers le bas indique que l’élément est uniquement dans iCloud (et pas téléchargé sur le mac). Etc.
> 
> J’ajoute une capture écran pour illustrer mon propos (et comment faire apparaître le statut iCloud). Une fois que tu es dans ce mode de présentation, tu peux refaire tes tests et voir, grâce à l’icone du nuage, comment évolue le statut iCloud sur ton Mac.
> Voir la pièce jointe 131723


----------



## Mirou (24 Mars 2019)

merci ; je constate que le MacBook Air ne comporte jamais de petit nuage à coté des fichiers alors que la mac pro comporte à coté des fichiers un petit nuage avec une flèche vers le bas.


----------



## Mirou (24 Mars 2019)

Mirou a dit:


> merci ; je constate que le MacBook Air ne comporte jamais de petit nuage à coté des fichiers alors que la mac pro comporte à coté des fichiers un petit nuage avec une flèche vers le bas.


Mes essais confirment :si je crée un dossier dans document ,il est repris automatiquement dans iCloud mais pas de synchro. 
Pour obtenir une synchro ,il me faut transfèrer mon dossier manuellement dans iCloud.
Conclusion la synchro se fait bien par la ligne iCloud,jamais si j'utilise que la ligne document.....


----------



## Chris K (24 Mars 2019)

Mirou a dit:


> merci ; je constate que le MacBook Air ne comporte jamais de petit nuage à coté des fichiers alors que la mac pro comporte à coté des fichiers un petit nuage avec une flèche vers le bas.



Comme je le disais, l’icone du nuage indique que les fichiers / dossiers, sont dans iCloud mais pas téléchargés sur ton Mac (peut-être parce que tu n’as de connexion internet, ou que tu n’as pas assez d’espace disque). Enfin c quelque chose comme ça, je n’ai plus tout à fait en mémoire le signification exacte.

Peux-tu stp prendre la *même* *capture* écran que la mienne, pour tes deux Macs, et les poster ici (en cachant ce que tu veux garder confidentiel).


----------



## Mirou (24 Mars 2019)

sou le macbook air


----------



## Mirou (24 Mars 2019)

voila copie écran du Mac Pro dans lequel j'ai mis le fichier "macprodocument" dans la ligne document.
j'envoie ensuite copie du MacBook Air qui n'a pas reçu ce fichier.
Il l'aurait reçu si j'avais mis le fichier "macprodocument sur la ligne "iCloud drive du Mac Pro.


----------



## Mirou (24 Mars 2019)

[ copie du mac bookair qui n'a pas reçu le fichier dans iCloud drive
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 ATTACH=full]131735[/ATTACH]


----------



## Chris K (24 Mars 2019)

Mirou a dit:


> voila copie écran du Mac Pro dans lequel j'ai mis le fichier "macprodocument" dans la ligne document.
> j'envoie ensuite copie du MacBook Air qui n'a pas reçu ce fichier.
> Il l'aurait reçu si j'avais mis le fichier "macprodocument sur la ligne "iCloud drive du Mac Pro.



Il manque une info : la colonne du statut iCloud comme présentée dans ma capture écran précédente. Merci de la faire apparaître (c.f. ma note jointe) et re-faire tes captures écrans (en n’oubliant pas de te positionner dans le dossier Documents).


----------



## Mirou (24 Mars 2019)

voilà


----------



## Mirou (24 Mars 2019)

MacBook Pro


----------



## Chris K (24 Mars 2019)

À priori la synchronisation se fait bien (icône nuage dessinée en ligne pleine).
Il te manque le dossier _macpro document_ sur le MacBook Air. Si ce dossier est volumineux peut être faut-il attendre un peu (on constate qu’il y a un décalage d’environ 6 heures entre les deux Macs dans la date de modification du dossier intitulé « _DOCUMENT le 23 mars_ ») ?

À la rigueur, essaie, sur ton MacBook Pro, de déplacer un de tes fichiers intitulés « Capture d’écran... » du bureau dans le dossier Documents et voir si ce fichier apparaît un peu plus tard dans Documents du MacBook Air.


----------



## Mirou (24 Mars 2019)

le dossier _macprodocument  contient que peu de KO._
Si je déplace un de mes fichier de capture ,comme tu le demande, du bureau dans document, il n'apparait pas dans le MacBook Air.
Mais ça ne m'étonne pas car tout ce que je mets dans* document* n'ait jamais transmis vers l'autre MAC.Pour y arriver je suis obligé de retransferer le dossier vers _iCloud __drive._


----------



## Chris K (24 Mars 2019)

Comment est l’icone du nuage associée au fichier Capture... que tu as déplacé ?


----------



## Mirou (24 Mars 2019)

Nuage normal ligne continue


----------



## Mirou (24 Mars 2019)

Par contre je me rends compte que la synchronisation se fait normalement sur mon iPad ou je retrouve les dossiers qui ne se synchronise pas sur les deux macs.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (24 Mars 2019)

As tu décoché Documents et Bureau sur le MacBook Air , redémarré puis coché à nouveau?
Quelle version d’OS a le MacBook Air ?


----------



## Chris K (24 Mars 2019)

oyapoque a dit:


> As tu décoché Documents et Bureau sur le MacBook Air , redémarré puis coché à nouveau?
> Quelle version d’OS a le MacBook Air ?



Pas mieux  (pas faute de l’avoir déjà suggéré)


----------



## Mirou (24 Mars 2019)

version modaje; 
j'ai décoché documents/bureau puis fais des essais en partant des lignes *documents en partant des deux MACS et ça marche.Il y avait donc bien *anomalie technique que ta patience et ta compétence ont résolu. 
bonne nuit et merci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (24 Mars 2019)

Dont acte.
Je comprends après relecture que ça marche.


----------



## Mirou (25 Mars 2019)

oyapoque a dit:


> Dont acte.
> Je comprends après relecture que ça marche.


----------



## Mirou (25 Mars 2019)

je précise, à toutes fins utiles, que j'avais déjà décoché et ricoché _document et bureau, l_a première fois avant de contacter le site, la deuxième fois durant la conversation, et la dernière fois ,j'ai ,non pas redémarré, *mais éteint puis rallumé l*e Mac entre les 2 opérations.C'est ce qui a corrigé l'anomalie.merci encore.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (25 Mars 2019)

Les mystères de l’informatique et des caches qui peuvent restés actifs . 
Tant mieux si la patience a payé.


----------

